# Where to buy superluminova material?



## AlexGT (May 7, 2006)

Hi All!

I have a piece of extremeglow sheet that I tought it was the brightest glowsheet arround, but saw the comparison pic countrycomm did of their superluminova afterburner project, and it blows it away!

Afterburner sales thread:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115071

Pic







I am wondering where could I buy a piece of material to cut in whatever shape I need. so far online searches come out with nothing just references of watch makers using it and the superluminova website but no sale to the public in small quantities.

Anyone knows where to get some?

AlexGT


----------



## vcal (May 7, 2006)

AlexGT....
The very best prepared "stick-on" (not liquid paint or powder)
that I have ever used is from www.readysetglo.com

I have used extremeglow as well as many others for years and have not seen anything as good as the readysetglo -easily beating the extremeglow's brightness.

BTW-the extremeglow is about $3.00 a sq. ft. while the 40% *brighter* from readyset will cost ya about $11.00 a sq. ft. -but it's also thicker, which in some applications might limit it's utility a little bit.

The premixed liquid paint mixes of course are always brighter than any of the "stick-on" materials, but the paint requires much more effort to properly apply. 

As far as I know, Luminova does not sell their self adhesive stick-on product like tape or luminous sheeting to the general public. I think that you will find the readysetglo as powerful as the very best of them. It puts exremeglow's to shame, but costs 3X as much to use. :shrug:
-the ex mr.glow


----------



## AlexGT (May 7, 2006)

Thanks! I'll check it out

AlexGT


----------



## Mr. Blue (May 8, 2006)

wow..I have some of the "next gen" extreme glow vinyl...and found it to be *annoyingly* (  ) bright and long lasting. The stuff I got about 2 years ago glows ALL night and can be used almost like an up close "flash" light. The RSG stuff must be scary....gotta get some


----------

